# 3D leistung fuer allerlei

## kriz

 :Rolling Eyes: 

also: es kann doch ned sein, auch wenn manche leute meinen dass gentoo nicht fuer spiele gedacht is, dass die 3D leistung so dermassen 

schlecht im gegensatz zu andren distros is.

in quake3 isses ja noch okay. ca. 10-15% hinter der performance von redhat.

bei ut2003 sind das schon 35-50%  :Shocked: 

uswuswusw.

bei tribes2 sind es auch ca. 15-20%

die XF86Config passt. 

SBA und fast writes laeuft 

agp 4x 

bei glxgears komm ich grad mal auf 3850(fast *uebelst* mit 2.6GHz und ner GF4 Ti 4600)

es is ja nicht so als wuerde davon mein leben abhaengen, aber komisch is das schon

ein tip waer ne phädde sache   :Wink: 

mfg

----------

## Headhunter123

Auf gentoo.de (oder wars .org ?) findest du eine ganz tolle Einleitung wie man die NVidia Treiber richtig installiert und optimiert, ich schätze da hast du Mist gebaut  :Wink: 

----------

## kriz

ich hab die treiber aus den sourcen von nvidia.com compiliert und installiert.

ein make in NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4191 und make in NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191 is ohne fehler durchgelaufen   :Rolling Eyes: 

dann noch die option nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 in /etc/modules.d/aliases gesetzt.

ich denke mal der fehler liegt zwar an meiner setting, doch weiss ich nicht was es sein koennte.

emerge nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx ergibt die selbe ueble performance   :Crying or Very sad: 

so long

----------

## xonit

hi,

das das so lahm ist liegt eindeutig an deiner config denn mein duron 1200 mit gforce2mx schafft ja schon 3200 mit anderen rechen intensiven programmen (gerade mal getestet *gg*)  minimier mal dein FEnster von glxgears nach dem starten und guck was dann rauskommt bei mir sind das 60 000 also wenn das schlechter ist solltest du vielleicht mal ein rebuild mir CFlags in betracjt ziehen.

bye xonit 

oder hast du maya parallel zu glxgears laufen ?

----------

## Dimitri

 *Quote:*   

> ich hab die treiber aus den sourcen von nvidia.com compiliert und installiert. 
> 
> ein make in NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4191 und make in NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191 is ohne fehler durchgelaufen

  Du hast dir die Sourcen geholt? warum verwendest Du nicht die ebuilds?

 *Quote:*   

> wenn das schlechter ist solltest du vielleicht mal ein rebuild mir CFlags in betracjt ziehen

  Das versteh ich jetzt zwar nicht so ganz... aber ob es hilf weag ich zu bezweifeln.

Also hier mal eine Kurzanleitung:

Ausgangspunkt: nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx sind nicht installiert

emerge nvidia-glx

(Mergt Kernel und glx)

opengl-update nvidia

In der /ect/XF86Config als Treiber nvidia eintragen und den Kommentar aus der Load glx Zeile entfernen.

X neu starten und beten.

Hier ist übrigends meine X Config die ajordan mal gepostet hat. Vielleicht hilft dir die wenns Probleme geben sollte:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/util"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "xie"

   Load  "pex5"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

   Option       "XkbModel" "itouch"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "imps/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        Option     "DigitalVibrance" "2"      # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "WindowFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

        #Option     "PixmapCacheLines"      # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        #Option     "NoRenderAccel"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        Option     "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling = centered,Dithering = enabled"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapReady"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseClipIDs"            # [<bool>]

   Option       "NoLogo" "1"

   Option      "PageFlip" "1"

   Option      "HWCursor" "1"

   Option      "NoRenderAccel" "0"

   Option      "CursorShadow" "1"

   Option      "CursorShadowXOffset" "4"

   Option      "NvAGP" "1"

   Option      "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

   Option      "SWCursor" "0"

   Option      "CursorShadowAlpha" "64"

         

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "NVidia"

   BoardName   "GeForce2 MX/MX 400"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   DefaultColorDepth 16

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group   "video"

   Mode   0660

EndSection

```

Dim

----------

## kriz

ohne MTRR-support im kernel kann ich lange probiern.   :Rolling Eyes: 

ich sollte vielleicht mehr lesen und weniger rumblubbern   :Cool: 

was solls, jetzt hab ich fast 10000 glxgears und ut2003 is so schnell wie nie.

mfg

----------

## serg

kann st du noch eventuel ein "win vs. gentoo" vergleich machen ?

würde mich tierisch interessieren  :Smile: 

----------

## kriz

der vergleich is zwar etwas unfair gegenueber gentoo aber wenns dich interessiert, okay   :Cool: 

w2k:123.167305 / 258.315704 / 819.569946 fps

Score = 258.457977

gentoo:70.131218 / 163.371201 / 815.229309 fps

Score = 79.822762

beide benchmarks in 640*480 ultralow

da ut2003 ein direct3D game is, waer ein verlgeich hoehst unfair.

aber da mir die performance jetzt in gentoo voellig ausreicht, werd ich den teufel tun und windows wegen ut2003 booten.

hoechstens noch wegen operation flashpoint.  :Rolling Eyes: 

und dann auch nur wenn meine kollegen mal wieder zeit haben   :Very Happy: 

mfg

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe mich da doch verlesen, oder??

Du hast bei glxgears jetzt 10000 fps??

Ist das nicht eine 0 zuviel, oder hast du den Punkt vergessen??

Ich selbst habe eine GeForce4 Ti42000 und einen P4 2.4Mhz mit Northwoord Kern und 1 GB RIMM, erreiche aber bei glxgears nur ca. 1000fps.

Meine XFree86 sieht der von Dimitri sehr ähnlich (nur eben auf die GeForce4 Ti42000 angepasst). Dann verwende ich noch die 3123 Treiber von nvidia und ein "opengl-update nvidia" habe ich auch gemacht.

Ich kann mit das eigentlich nur mit 2 Sachen erklären:

1.) Entweder hat sich kriz verschrieben

 oder

2.) SBA und/oder fast writes läuft bei mir nicht

Wie kann ich denn den Punkt 2 überprüfen??

Danke im voraus,

Niko

----------

## kriz

das kannste mir schon glauben 

www.cyzz.de/news/glxgears.jpg  :Shocked: 

den status kannste abrufen mit: $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 

mfg

----------

## Niko_K

So, da haben wir das Problem, ...

Nachdem ich den Screenshot gesehen habe, dachte ich schon Gnome wäre schuld daran, ...

Mag ja sein, dass Gnome auch das eine opder andere Frame kostet, aber sicherlich nicht 9000   :Surprised: 

Als ich dann den Status abfragte, kam ich der Sache schon näher, denn SBA und Fast Writes sind deaktiviert.   :Embarassed: 

Ob das 9000 Frames ausmacht??? Naja, einen Versuch ist es ja mal wert.

Wie kann ich denn das aktivieren??

Niko

----------

## kriz

in der datei /etc/modules.d/nvidia musste unten die option aktivieren.

#options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also irgendwie scheint das bei mir nicht zu funktionieren.

Ich jetzt folgendes ein meiner "/etc/modules.d/nvidia" stehen:

```
alias char-major-195 NVdriver

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1
```

und trotzdem erhalte ich folgende Ausgabe:

```
Status:     Enabled

Driver:     AGPGART

AGP Rate:     4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:        Disabled
```

Ich habe meinen PC auch schon neu gestartet (alte Windows Angewohnheit) und auch das Kernel-Module mehrmals neu geladen, aber es scheint nichts zu helfen.

Kann das daran liegen, dass sich bei meinem Bootvorgang der NVdriver nie selbst lädt und ich ihn deshlab in die modules.autoload schreiben musste??

Oder liegt es vielleicht an meinen älteren nvidia-Treibern??

Muss ich bei den älteren Treibern die Zeile etwas modifizeren (was ich schon versucht habe ist, statt nvidia da NVdriver zu verwenden)

Ich frage mich eigentlich auch, warum die neueren Treiber bei mir nicht funktionieren, aber auch wenn ich die neueren Treiber geladen habe, startet bei mir kein X mehr.

Bitte helft mir,

Niko

----------

## kriz

du kannst auch mal probiern die option in /etc/modules.d/aliases zu erstelln. hier ein auszug aus dieser datei:

```

# Aliases to tell insmod/modprobe which modules to use 

# Uncomment the network protocols you don't want loaded:

# alias net-pf-1 off      # Unix

# alias net-pf-2 off      # IPv4

# alias net-pf-3 off      # Amateur Radio AX.25

# alias net-pf-4 off      # IPX

# alias net-pf-5 off      # DDP / appletalk

# alias net-pf-6 off      # Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# alias net-pf-9 off      # X.25

# alias net-pf-10 off      # IPv6

# alias net-pf-11 off      # ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# alias net-pf-19 off      # Acorn Econet

alias char-major-10-175   agpgart

alias char-major-10-200   tun

alias char-major-81   bttv

alias char-major-108   ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp      ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3   ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-14   ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21   bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24   ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26   ppp_deflate

# Crypto modules (see http://www.kerneli.org/)

alias loop-xfer-gen-0   loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3   loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10   loop_gen

alias cipher-2      des

alias cipher-3      fish2

alias cipher-4      blowfish

alias cipher-6      idea

alias cipher-7      serp6f

alias cipher-8      mars6

alias cipher-11      rc62

alias cipher-15      dfc2

alias cipher-16      rijndael

alias cipher-17      rc5

# Nvidia drivers support

alias char-major-195 NVdriver

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

# Support for i2c and lm_sensors

alias char-major-89    i2c-dev

```

und noch ein auszug aus meiner modules.autoload:

```

# /etc/modules.autoload:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload,v 1.5 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

8139too

input

mousedev

hid

usb-uhci

nvidia

ac97_codec

sound

soundcore

emu10k1

```

----------

## IWBCMAN

Ich bin mir hier nicht sicher, aber wieso seh ich NVdriver UND nvidia in so viele posts hier ? Der nvidia Treiber ver. 1.0.3123 benutzt 'NVdriver' aber mit ver. 1.0.4191 

nbenutze es doch 'nvidia'. Könnte dies nicht eine mögliche Problem-ursache sein ?

Beispiele:

kriz sagte,

 *Quote:*   

> # Nvidia drivers support
> 
> alias char-major-195 NVdriver
> 
> options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1
> ...

 

Niko_K sagte,

 *Quote:*   

> alias char-major-195 NVdriver
> 
> options nvidia  NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

 

vielleicht hilft es sich auf eine der beiden zu entscheiden-also entweder 'NVdriver' oder 'nvidia' aber nicht beide.....

vielleicht macht es doch keinen Unterschied, aber vielleicht doch....

hoffe dies hilf....

p.s. Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache, also entschuldige meinen schelchten Grammatik....

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

hier krz mal meine Erfahrung zur Konfiguration:

1. man solte sich wirklich entscheiden, ob man NVdriver (Treiber-Version: 1.0.3123) oder nvidia (Treiber-Version: 1.0.4191) nimmt. Beides gemischt, wird nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringen.

2. "nvidia", bzw. "NVdriver" muss nicht in der modules.autoload stehen. Der X-Server kann diesen Treiber auch dynamisch laden. Das hatte bei mir den Effekt, dass ich, solange ich die Treiber vorher geladen hatte, in die XFConfig bzgl. AGP-Treiber reinschreiben konnte, was ich wollte. Es wurde immer der AGPgart genommen. Seit ich den Treiber nicht mehr über das auotload lade, sonder erst durch den X-Server, greift auch die Einstellung, ob agpgart oder nvidiaagp.

Hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben.

P.S.: muss bei mir noch nur sehen, dass ich bei meinem Chip-Satz (Via Apollo Pro KT266) FastWrite aktiviert kriege.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

nach einigen Problemen habe ich nun auch SBA und Fast Writes aktivieren können, aber ein kleines Problem habe ich da noch.

Die Performence wird einfach nicht besser, ich bleibe bei 1050 fps stecken, ...

Warum laden denn bei mir "NVdriver" nicht (so wie früher) von alleine beim booten. Ich musste das eigentlich nie in die modules.autoload schreiben. Das ist erst so seitdem ich mal die neuen 4191 Treiber ausprobiert habe. Nachdem diese dan aber nicht funktionierten und ich wieder zu den 3123 Treibern wechselte hat sich das Kernel-Modul beim booten nicht mehr automatisch gestartet.

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass, wenn man den Treiber von Hand lädt, agpgart verwenden muss und so nvagp nicht verwendet werden kann.

Vielleicht ist ja das auch bei mir der Fall, weil der Treiber nicht lädt.

Aber kann das denn soviele Frames ausmachen???

Hat da wer eine Idee??

Danke im voraus,

Niko

----------

## IWBCMAN

Schau mal rein in dein /etc/conf.d/nvidia Datei-nach dem was ich dein letzten post gesehen habe hast Du 'NVrider' UND 'nvidia' drin. Lösche das Wort 'nvidia' und ersetze es mit 'NVdriver'......

dann 

modules-update 

und vielliecht reboot

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

das habe ich schon gemacht.

Wie gesagt, SBA und Fast Writes funktionieren jetzt, aber meine Performance ist nach wie vor äußerst schlecht.

Ich habe auch schon ein opengl-update nvidia durchgeführt.

Ich kann mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, dass der treiber beim Start automatisch geladen werden müsste oder dass ich was im Kernel vergessen habe, aber MTRR-support ist an.

Gibt's da vielleicht eine genauere Dokumentation?

Niko

----------

## himpierre

Hallo

Ist denn das Ergebnis von glxgears nicht von vielen Faktoren (Auflösung, Farbtiefe) abhängig? Ich habe hier eine Auflösung von 1152x864 bei 24bit und erreiche 4600 bei glxgears. Wenn ich auf 640x480 Bildschirmauflösung wechsele habe ich 15000 (keine Null zuviel).

Computer: Athlon XP 2400+, 512MB, Gforce4 TI 4800SE

viele Grüsse

Thomas

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

okay das mit den Auflösungen habe ich gleich mal ausprobiert.

Ich erreiche jetzt bei "640x480" ohne AntiAliasing einen Wert von nicht ganz 11000fps.

Ich finde das schon irgendwie komisch, dass meine Grafikkarte besonders bei tieferen Farbwerten (24bit) extrem in die Knie geht.

Ich merke bei aktiviertem Anti-Aliasind kaum einen Unterschied, während ich auch bei sehr niedrigen Auflösungen mit 24bit nicht über 5000fps hinaus komme.

Wie dem auch sei, ich finde die Werte aber immer noch ziemlich niedrig bei mir. Ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer GeForce4 Ti 4800Se und einer GeForce4 Ti 4200 (meiner Grafikkarte) so groß, dass himpierre sogar bei 24bit in niedrigen Auflösungen 15000fps erreicht und ich sogar auf 16bit wechslen muss, um über 10000fps zu kommen??

Irgendwie komisch, denn ansonsten habe ich sogar noch einen klein wenig besseren Computer als himpierre.

Ich poste wohl mal am Besten meine Konfiguration:

CPU: Pentium4 2.4Ghz mit Northwood Kern

Motherboard: ASUS P4T533-C

Speicher: 1024MB RIMM mit 1066Mhz

Sound: SB Audigy Platinum

Laufwerke: 2x Maxtor 40GB (UDMA 66 und UDMA 100), Pioneer DVD, Plextor CD-RW

Irgendwie scheinen meine beiden Festplatten ziemlich langsam zu laufen:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda:
> 
>  Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.17 seconds =752.94 MB/sec
> 
>  Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  2.59 seconds = 24.71 MB/sec
> ...

 

Besonders bei "timing buffered disk reads" bekomme ich mit anderen PCs unter SuSE deutlich höhere Werte, auch wenn da ähnliche Festplatten drinnen sind. EIgentlich habe ich schon mit hdparm DMA aktiviert, ...

Kann das vielleicht an den Platten liegen (wohl kaum, oder?)

Niko

----------

## Beforegod

Leute, Leute..

erstmal die ganze NVdriver und nvidia Modul Misere.

Löscht alle euere /etc/modules.d/nvidia und reemerged den nvidia Kernel neu.

So dann habe ich gesehen das manche noch load "dri" in ihrer XF86Config stehen haben. RAUS DAMIT !

Weiterhin war die Rede von MTRR im Kernel. Muss Unbedingt rein, sonst wird das nix.. genauso wie für eine optimale Performance agpgart raus muss (bzw. als Modul). NVAGP sollte auf 1 stehen (2 bei Problemen).

Die Aliase in der nvidia Datei sind das kleinste Übel.

FrameBuffer muss auch ausgestellt werden!

Nach der INstallation folgende Schritte durchführen :

```

modules-update --force

rmmod NVdriver

rmmod nvidia

depmod -ae

env-update

modprobe nvidia

opengl-update nvidia

xinit /usr/X11R6/bin/glxgears

```

So, viel Spass beim Weiterposten  :Wink: 

----------

## kriz

habs mir schon fast gedacht   :Rolling Eyes: 

ich hab jetzt mal meinen kernel ohne agpgart neu uebersetzt.

der performancegewinn is nicht messbar  (irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor)

zumindest nicht bei meinem system.

*all the same* 

so long

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

okay das mit dem Kernel finde ich schon gut, denn es funktioniert alles einwandfrei und mein Kernel ist kleiner als zuvor   :Very Happy: 

glxgears läuft auch schon ein wenig schneller, und wenn's auch nur 20fps sind, ...

Aber zwei kleine Probleme habe ich jetzt (immer) noch:

1.) Mit "cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status" erhalte ich jetzt nur noch die Information, dass der Status auf "Disabled" steht, obwohl der XServer läuft.

Ist dass jetzt, wenn kein AGPGART mehr im Kernel ist normal und wenn ja, wie kann ich testen ob SBA und Fast Writes aktiviert ist??

2.) Beim Start von X wird jetzt zwar verucht den NVdriver zu laden, aber es gelingt dem XServer eingach nicht.

Aber wir sind schon weiter als zuvor,

Niko

----------

## kriz

wenn du disable angezeigt bekommst, is dein agp auch inaktiv   :Cool: 

was hast du in deine XF86Config fuer NvAGP eingetragen?

```

Option "NvAGP" "1"

```

so, und nicht anders   :Exclamation: 

mfg

----------

## swain

args

ihr habt mich ganz durcheinander gebracht  :Smile: 

kann mir bitte hier jemand in einem Posting schreiben, wo ich was einstellen muss welche Option wo gesetzt sein muss und was in den kernel soll desweiteren welche treiberversion  :Smile: 

weil bei mir lief es, zwar nicht zum besten aber es lief und jetzt *schnief*

```
root # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled

```

und es will absolut nicht mehr laufen ...

----------

## Beforegod

Ihr Müsst den NvAGP Treiber laden. (NvAGP "2")

(Entschuldigt habe mich verguckt!)

Wenn es bei jemanden nicht funktioniert der sieht bitte bei Nvidia nach ob sein Chipsatz unterstützt wird.

http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86_40/1.0-4191/NVLinuxNotes4191.pdf

(Für alle anderen AgpGART wieder aktivieren allerdings als Modul!)

Noch ein anderer Thread dazu :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=32486&highlight=nvagp

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=20783&highlight=nvagp

----------

## swain

Olla,

da sind wir wieder  :Smile: 

```
cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled

```

dad funktioniert auch soweit, leider ist FW noch disabled.. aber das bekomme ich auch noch hin.. sba unterstützt meine Karte nicht... 

Danke für die Hilfe hier in dem Thread !

----------

## cArN4g3

hoi,

sagt mal, benutzt hier kein mensch ne radeon 8500?? (das nur mal nebenbei :>)

so, nun hab ich mal ne frage zu euren glxgears-ergebnissen:

ich betreibe meine box mit ner aufloesung von 1280x1024 bei 24bit

wenn ich glxgears im fenster(so wie sichs oeffnet) laufen lasse, komme ich mit den aktuellen treibern grade mal auf so 2400fps?? is das normal??

mein sys steht in der sig, wie kann ein rechner mit ner gf2mx400 doppelt soviele fps haben wie ich?? soooo schlecht koennen doch die ati-driver nun auch nich sein, oder??

mfg carn

dit:

btw. ut2k3 ist foermlich unspielbar und q3 laeuft zwar smoother aber dennoch langsamer als in win...

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

nein ich habe das etwas anders eintragen müssen, da "NvAGP" "1" bei mir zu Problemen beim Start des XServers führte.

Ich habe jetzt "NvAGP" "2" in meine XF86Config stehen und so startet wenigstens noch der XServer.

Ist das also eine "normale" Erscheinung, wenn ich da "2" stehen habe??

Ich schätze mal, man kann da nicht herumbasteln, sodass ich da auch "1" hinschreiben kann und mein XServer aber trotzdem noch startet (ohne so einen Grafik-Buchstaben-Freeze), oder??

Danke,

Niko

----------

## swain

hiho,

ich habe mich nen bissel schlau gemacht

Niko, schau mal was dir 

```
cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 
```

 liefert...

wenn ich die doku richtig verstanden habe, dann benutzt du mit "NVagp 2" den agppart treiber und nicht den nvidia treiber...

ein 

```
cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card
```

liefert dir informationen über deine Karte, das beschriebene hatte ich auch, da ich ne karte habe die kein SBA unterstützt ich diesen aber in "/ec/modules.d/nvidia" eingeschaltet hatte...

Meine Geforce2ti liefert zB

```
Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Not Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x

Registers:       0x1f000017:0x1f000104

```

Also nur Fast Writes aktiviert und schon lief alles wunderbar..

Ich bastel noch nen bissel an nen paar anderen einstellungen aber sonst läuft es ..  :Smile: 

----------

## Bullitt

 *swain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn ich die doku richtig verstanden habe, dann benutzt du mit "NVagp 2" den agppart treiber und nicht den nvidia treiber...
> 
> 

 

da

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> There are several choices for configuring the NVIDIA kernel module's
> 
> use of AGP: you can choose to either use NVIDIA's AGP module (NVAGP),
> ...

 

----------

## kriz

mit dem post hab ich ja genau ins schwarze getroffen.   :Cool: 

mfg

----------

## swain

wie war das noch

ein thema was viele beschäfigt, aber keiner redet drüber  :Smile: 

Ich dachte immer nur, das ich zu doof bin und hab das auf ne Zeit verschoben, wo ich Testen kann etc pp  :Smile:  Weil spielen tue ich nicht soviel, aber ab und an und da will man ja keine ruckler haben  :Smile: 

Es hat auf jedenfall dazu beigetragen, das ich da jetzt durchblicke  :Smile: 

----------

## Beforegod

arggg..  :Wink: 

Wieso hab ich mich so aufs Glatteis führen lassen  :Wink: 

Der NvAGP funzt klar mit Option "1" shit..

da hab ich wohl zu schnell gelesen..

wichtig hierbei ist natürlich das euer MoBo funzt..

und das die Treiber vorher geladen werden..

also wer NvAGP nutzen will sollte sich vor dem STart von X vergewissern das unter lsmod das Modul "nvidia" auftaucht!

Ist dies nicht der Fall, modprobe nvidia und dann den xserver starten..

ganz wichtig ist auch das keine Instanz von AgpGart im Speicher ist..

sobald das der Fall ist, stören sich die zwei und XFree stürtzt ab..

und das wäre nicht das optimale Ergebnis !

Zudem..

die zwei Optionen FastWrite und SBA bingen im EndEffekt nicht viel..

bei mir waren es gerade 3 Frames/sec..

also der Mehraufwand lohnt sich nicht sor richtig (hab allerdings nur ne MX400 GF2)

----------

## A.Stranger

Hallo,

ich weiss ja nicht, ob es ein Fehler meinerseits ist/war, oder ob es bei mir einfach nur komisch läuft, aber wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, kümmert sich mein X-Server einen **** von wegen NvAgp, wenn der Treiber schon vorher geladen wird. Abhilfe brachte nur, den Eintrag aus der modules.autoload zu entfernen und den Treiber direkt vom X-Server laden lassen. Seit dem fluppt alles 1a (allerdings war der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil kaum messbar).

----------

## cArN4g3

hi,

hat von euch wirklich keiner ahnung von dem oben von mir geschilderten ati-"problem"  :Rolling Eyes:  ? sagt ma plz ob das normal ist, dass ich nur genauso viel fps hab wie ein user hier mit ner gf2mx400 (unter glxgears). ausserdem wuerden mich, falls es nicht normal ist, natuerlich loeusngsvorschlaege interessieren.

hab auch mal mit den aufloesungen rumgespielt, und bei keiner war meine box schneller (oder akzeptabel schneller) ... (nich dass es mich stoert nich ut2k3 spielen zu koennen, aber wenn doom3 rauskommt, koennte diese schlechte performance wohl das game unspielbar machn und das waere schlecht!  :Rolling Eyes:  )

achja, mit 16bit hab ich noch net getestet, aber ich kann mir net vorstellen, dass meine karte mit dem aktuellen linux-driver sooooo bei 24bit einbricht.. oder doch??

mfg carn

----------

## swain

hey CArN4g3

ich muss ehrlicherweise sagen, ich habe mir keine ATI Karte gekauft eben weil es damit probleme gibt.. oder besser sie wahrscheinlicher sind als mit ner nvidia .. 

Ich kann dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen !

----------

## A.Stranger

 *cArN4g3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> achja, mit 16bit hab ich noch net getestet, aber ich kann mir net vorstellen, dass meine karte mit dem aktuellen linux-driver sooooo bei 24bit einbricht.. oder doch??
> 
> 

 

Probier es mal aus. Du wirst Dich mit Sicherheit wundern.  :Wink: 

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also langsam ergibt das alles auch für mich einen Sinn.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das NvAGP-Modul Probleme mit meinem Motherboard macht. Ich habe im obrigen post (da wo alle unterstützen Chpsätze aufgeführt sind) meinen Chipsatz nicht finden können.

Da steht zwar i850, aber ich verwende den i850E, ich denke also mal, dass ich mein Provlem gefunden habe, da ich mittlerweile schon alles versucht habe, um den NvAGP Treiber zu laden (SBA und FW abstellen, ...).

Unterstützt vielleicht der neure Nvidia-Kenel-Treiber den i850E Chipsatz??

Ich verwende deerzeit nämlich noch den 3123 Treiber.

Ich habe mit den neueren Treibern noch Probleme. Bei mir kommt dann immer beim X Start, dass "GeForce4 Ti4200" kein gültiger Eintrag in "ChipSet" sei, allerdings funktioniert das mit dem älteren Kernel Treiber ohne Probleme (und das obwohl auch beim neueren Nvidia Treiber das Laden des Moduls an sich keine Probleme macht).

Wie muss denn das bei den neueren Treibern aussehen, ich habe da zwar schon einiges versucht, aber eine Doku konnte ich (noch) nirgends finden.

Niko

----------

## nillekind

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> arggg.. 
> 
> Zudem..
> 
> die zwei Optionen FastWrite und SBA bingen im EndEffekt nicht viel..
> ...

 

Mal ganz kurz: Sicher, dass SBA bei ner Geforce2 MX 400 funzt?? Weil 1. hab ich bisher nur gegenteiliges gelesen und 2. sagt mir,

```

root@nillekind /home/conner # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0 

Model:           GeForce2 MX/MX 400

IRQ:             11

Video BIOS:      03.11.00.18.00

Card Type:       AGP

root@nillekind /home/conner # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card 

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Not Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x 

Registers:       0x1f000017:0x00000000

```

dass SBA nicht unterstützt wird. Mein Board K7S5A unterstützt es hingegen laut:

```

root@nillekind /home/conner # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge 

Host Bridge:     SiS 735              

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x 

Registers:       0x1f000217:0x00000000

```

Naja, ich würde mich freuen, wenn SBA unterstützt würde. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal deine "procs" posten...

Conner

----------

## dalu

ok mich würde eins interessieren

hat irgendjemand von euch renderaccell auf true?

und läuft das stabil bei euch?

bei mir friert nach kürzester zeit komplett das system ein, hilft nur reset

----------

## nillekind

War bei mir mit nem K7S5A (SIS735) genauso. Deswegen isses wohl auch default-mässig draussen. Seitdem ich's rausgenommen habe keine abstürze mehr. Zum Glück gibts den magic sysrq...

Conner

----------

## mo-ca

cArN4g3: also ich habe glxgears noch nicht durchlaufen lassen, aber versuchs mal mit 16bit!

ps: hast du die radeon treiber von ati genommen?[/quote]

----------

## sputnik1969

 *cArN4g3 wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> hat von euch wirklich keiner ahnung von dem oben von mir geschilderten ati-"problem"  ? sagt ma plz ob das normal ist, dass ich nur genauso viel fps hab wie ein user hier mit ner gf2mx400 (unter glxgears). ausserdem wuerden mich, falls es nicht normal ist, natuerlich loeusngsvorschlaege interessieren.
> 
> 

 

Das ist normal, ich habe nur geringfügig mehr (XP1900+/512MB SD/Radeon8500)

 *cArN4g3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hab auch mal mit den aufloesungen rumgespielt, und bei keiner war meine box schneller (oder akzeptabel schneller) ... (nich dass es mich stoert nich ut2k3 spielen zu koennen, aber wenn doom3 rauskommt, koennte diese schlechte performance wohl das game unspielbar machn und das waere schlecht!  )

 

du kannst ut2k spielen, zumindest sollte es laufen, Wichtig ist, das du die aktuellen ATI-Treiber benutzt oder UT2k patcht, damit es auch ohne komprimierte Texturen läuft (für den OpenSource-Treiber, der kann kein S3TC wg. Patentkrams)

 *cArN4g3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> achja, mit 16bit hab ich noch net getestet, aber ich kann mir net vorstellen, dass meine karte mit dem aktuellen linux-driver sooooo bei 24bit einbricht.. oder doch??
> 
> 

 

16bit geht nicht, die Treiber sind (eigentlich) für die FireGL-Serie gedacht (Profikarten) die 16 Bit nicht nutzen...

Davon abgesehen, war der Unterschied zwischen 16 und 32 Bit bei ATI nie sonderlich groß, die sind (seit der Rage2) auf 32bit optimiert  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

Hi all!

Ist ja ein sehr aufschlussreicher Thread hier geworden. War gestern noch bis um halb zwei in der Früh Kernel mit/ohne MTRR Support am backen etc.

Zwei Fragen:

- Aktiviere ich bei mir MTRR im Kernel, so friert das System irgendwann (nicht rekonsruierbar) ein. Die Performance ist bei eingeschaltetem MTRR auch ein wenig schlechter (!). Das ist doch nicht normal, oder? Hat jemand noch ein ähnliches Phänomen entdeckt?

- Ihr redet alle davon, aber wie aktiviere ich Fullscreen Antialiasing?

Danke für den Thread bisher und Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also mit dem MTRR Problem kann ich dir leider nicht behilflich sein, da es bei mir nicht vorkommt.

Allerdings kann ich dir mit dem Anti-Aliasing helfen.

In OpenGL kannst du das über die Konsole aktivieren. Du musst dazu zum Beispiel einfach nur 

```
export __GL_FSAA_MODE=2
```

 eingeben (oder in der "/etc/profile" eintragen, damit es bei jedem Startausgeführt wird).

Die Zahl entscheidet darüber, welchen FSAA-Modus du wählst. Genaueres dazu findest du in der NVIDIA-Readme oder du spielst einfach ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen.

Niko

----------

## ian!

Ah! Super, danke Niko!

Dann werde ich erstmal etwas daran schrauben.

Danke auch für die README.

ian!

----------

